
Show HN: Causal – a clearer way to work with numbers - Brajeshwar
https://www.causal.app
======
tiotempestade
Dude! This is sh*t crazy amazing!

Shared with friends and co-workers who works with numbers! Hope you thrive!

Congrats!

~~~
refrigerator
haha thanks, glad you like it!

------
refrigerator
Hey, I'm one of the founders — thanks for submitting this!

Happy to answer any questions :)

